# Nagłówki jądra

## C1REX

Co to są nagłówki jądra i dlaczego w książce LFS i samym gentoo.org proponuje się(a przynajmniej jest domyślnie) kernel z serii 2.4? 

Chodzi chyba własnie o zgodność z tymi nagłówkami (linux headers). 

Wyciągnijcie mnie z tej niewiedzy, bo tkwię w niej głęboko.

----------

## zytek

W /usr/include/linux i /usr/include/asm masz pliczki z ebuilda linux-headers. Najlepiej żeby były to jakieś z jajka 2.4, a jeśli je zmieniasz to najlepiej przebuduj sobie glibc. 

Są to nagłówki z których korzystają niektóre programy przy kompilacji. Rożne stałe, inne zdefiniowane pierdoły, no, wiadomo..;> (programistą nie jestem)

Nagłówki od jądra które aktualnie u Ciebie śmiga są w /usr/src/linux/include/linux i /asm - z tych korzystają moduły, które potrzebują dokładnie tych samych nagłówków co wersja jaja które jest odpalone i do którego mają być te moduły ładowane.

Mniej więcej tak..

----------

## meteo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> dlaczego w książce LFS i samym gentoo.org proponuje się(a przynajmniej jest domyślnie) kernel z serii 2.4?

 

gentoo (jak i LFS) proponują zapewne kernela 2.4 ze względów niezawodnościowych (ale fajne słowo  :Laughing:  ) -- jest przetestowane, rozwijane od ładnych paru lat, wiadomo o nim wszystko  :Rolling Eyes: . linux-2.6.x to rzecz jeszcze stosunkowo nowa, nie aż tak przepracowana. no i chyba dlatego gentoo-sources to wciąż linux-2.4.x. BTW, podobnie rzecz się miała z przechodzeniem z jąder 2.0 na 2.2 i 2.2 na 2.4 -- też większość dystrybucji (no, może poza Mandrake'iem  :Laughing:  ) wprowadzała nowe dopiero około wersji 2.x.5

jeśli chodzi o linux-headers, to ponoć (np. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137253) z linux-headers-2.6 bywają jeszcze problemy (tylko nie wiem dokładnie jakie   :Smile:  )

----------

## fallow

mozna chyba jeszcze powiedziec tak :  :Smile: 

linux headers to po prostu pliki naglowkowe , nic innego jak po prostu zbior wielu naglowkow , w ktorych deklaruje sie zmienne , stale , ciala funkcji czy tam ustawia sie parametry kompilacji 

po mojemu to nie za dobrze , jest zmieniac naglowki , bo wiadomo ze jesli np. mam piesek.c i piesek.h , to  i w piesek.h mam zalozmy strukture :

structure obiad_pieska {

 int ile_je_piesek;

 char imie_pieska; } ; 

i spokojnie sobie z niej korzystam w plesek.c

a jesli napisze potem piesek2.c i piesek2.h , zalozmy ze w piesek2.c bede chcial uzywac nie char imie_pieska  a  char * imie_pieska , i podmienie naglowek do nowego pieska2 ze starego pieska , to bede mial blad

no i dlatego po mojemu jesli kod korzysta ze tych samych deklaracji to wszystko w porzadku a jesli cos zostalo zmienione , to moga sie pojawidz bledy , a przeciez kto by sprawdzal caly kod....

(jesli sie myle , to please correct me)  :Wink: 

tak btw : ) do tego co mowil meteo , wlasnie mialem problem z 2.6 wczoraj , 

instalowalismy u znajomego gentoo , i uzylismy jadra gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r2 potem przy emergowaniu nvidia-kernel wystapil blad wlasnie w lnaglowkach , nie pamietam dokladnie gdzie , ale byl sobie jeden wstretny blad  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> structure obiad_pieska {
> 
>  int ile_je_piesek;
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## meteo

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  

 

programowanie w C...

inna sprawa, że piesek to istota żywa i jako taka programowaniu niezbyt dobrze się poddaje   :Smile:   można co najwyżej stworzyć sobie model pieska  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 :Smile:  hehe

faktycznie truno jest programowac pieska , piesek wszak nie jest podatny na takowe zabiegi  :Smile: 

ale fajnie by bylo sobie stworzyc ow model pieska , takiego co by tak sobie zyl gdzies na desktopie, cos w stylu mopyfish`a (chyba tak sie to nazywa) , zeby sobie biegal , zeby jadl , zeby mozna sie bylo z nim bawic, to by bylo calkiem fajne  :Wink: 

zeby w przyszlosci mozna bylo zmieniac thems`y w postaci ras pieska  :Smile: 

moze zrobimy jakiegos np. Kpieska ? hehehe ?  :Wink: 

chyba troche to nie na temat....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moze zrobimy jakiegos np. Kpieska ? hehehe ? 
> 
> 

 

tak, tak, takiego jak w pakiecie Office pewnej znanej firmy (tam nazywa sie podaj Reks), coby sie ruszal, merdal ogonkiem etc.  :Wink: 

ja bym wolal Gpieska  :Smile: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chyba troche to nie na temat.... 

 

eee, co tam   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

kurde  :Smile:  a mnie sie naprawde spodobal pomysl tego pieska  :Wink: 

moze rzeczywisice bysmy sie wzieli za cos takiego  :Wink: 

moze nie koniecznie piesek , tylko jakies zwierzatko co by sie kojarzylo z gentoo ?  :Smile:  nie za bardzo mi sie cos kojarzy z gentoo , np. dla pld nadwalby sie  bocian hehe  :Wink:  , ale tak powaznie , uwarzam ze to fajny pomysl , i mozna by sie tym zajac  :Wink:  , tylko jakie zwierzatko kojarzy sie z gentoo ?  :Smile: 

moze ktos ma jakies propozycje  :Smile:  ?  :Wink: 

[powyzsza wypowiedz nalezy interpretowac dwuznacznie , cokolwiek to znaczy hehe ]  :Wink: 

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> tylko jakie zwierzatko kojarzy sie z gentoo ? 

 

krowa oczywiście (Larry the Cow konkretnie)

----------

## fallow

nooo taaaak , jak mozna bylo na to nie wpasc hehe  :Smile: 

no to co moze by tak zrobic taka krowke ? , tylko skad wziac klatki do takeij krowki ... moze na necie cos bedzie , bo samemu rysowac krowke troche ciezko , przynajmniej jak dla mnie  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

> mozna chyba jeszcze powiedziec tak : 
> 
> structure obiad_pieska {
> 
>  int ile_je_piesek;
> ...

 

?????? structure???????

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... a co to za pseudo-jezyk-c?

----------

## fallow

hehe  :Wink:   :Smile: :

jak juz tak koniecznie chcesz sie czepiac prostych niedopatrzen to powiedzmy , ze :

```

#define structure struct 

structure obiad_pieska {

int ile_je_piesek;

char imie_pieska; } ;

```

ps. teraz mozna powiedziec , ze np. nie ma main()  :Wink:   :Smile:  hehe...

oraz , ze char imie_pieska; to logicznie nie imie_pieska tylko znak , bo char to nie string hehe, ale to bylo specjalnie bo char *imie_pieska; mial byc w piesek2   :Wink:   :Smile:  w koncu piesek2, to piesek2.0 hehehehe  :Wink: 

mozna sie tez przyczepic ze to  konkretniej wskaznik a nie string  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

jedyne do czego moglem sie przyczepic to structure.

nie wiem czy zamierzales uzyc odwzorowania nazw z pojedynczego chara na calego stringa (w koncu kazdy char'ek to jakasz liczba - moznaby nawet pokusisc sie o odwolanie do elementow tablicy, prawda?  :Wink:  ). ponadto nie pamietam, aby potrzebny byl main np. w plikach naglowkowych, gdzie najczesciej umieszczamy strukturki itd.  :Razz: 

w reszcie nie dopatrzylem sie czegos co by nmie zdziwilo. no moze ten define taki wyszukany, zeby zatuszowac  :Wink:  , ale....

milego wieczorka

----------

## fallow

hihi  :Smile: 

dzialasz sprawnie jak kompilator hehe  :Wink: 

cofnalem sie kilka postow w gore i zobaczylem ze mowa byla o .h a nie .c  :Smile:  w .h main nie jest wymagany hehe  :Smile:  potraktowalem to jako .c  :Wink: 

z charem jako indexem elementow tablicy nazw pieska calkiem fajny pomysl  :Wink:  piesek moze miec wiecej niz 1 imie  :Smile: 

co do wyszukanego define , ktorego raczej nigdy bym nie uzyl , a po prostu skrocil structure do struct w kodzie hehe  :Wink:  -> to nic lepszego nie wpadlo mi do glowy , aby nie musiec skracac structure hihi  :Wink:  :Smile: 

dobranoc bo juz 23:59  :Smile: 

ps.moze zostawny ta nieowocna dyskusje  :Smile:  , no chyba ze dalej sie posmiejemy  :Smile: 

ps2.co myslisz o krowce  :Wink:  ?

ps3. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141794

errata do ps2  :Wink:  , wiem ze to glupie z tym zrobieniem krowki , ale na swoj sposob fajne hehehe  :Smile: 

----------

